#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Ισόγεια κατοικία με σοφίτα σε εκτός σχεδίου

## mushr00m

καλησπέρα σας,
θα ήθελα κάποιες διευκρινήσεις σχετικά με μία άδεια που τρέχω..
ισόγεια κατοίκια είναι υποχρεωτικά 4,00 μ. σύμφωνα με το φεκ 270/δ +1,20 στέγη..
ή υπάρχει κάποιο ''παραθυράκι''?
ουσιαστικά έχω ένα προκάτ στα 7,00 μ. με έναν όροφο + σοφίτα και φαντάζομαι ότι κατι δεν πάει καλά..

----------

